# Prince Hall Emancipation Proclamation service



## AndreAshlar (Jan 5, 2015)

I attended my first Prince Hall Emancipation  Proclamation service yesterday at the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Maryland and jurisdictions yesterday.  It was great to see a united masonic front that transcended race and historical prejudices.  Beautiful.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 5, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> I attended my first Prince Hall Emancipation  Proclamation service yesterday at the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Maryland and jurisdictions yesterday.  It was great to see a united masonic front that transcended race and historical prejudices.  Beautiful.


I'm unaware of this ceremony, and don't know if it's performed in Texas (not being a PH Mason)
Can you describe what takes place? I like the sound of the "... united Masonic front."


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 5, 2015)

@jwardl The ceremony was the 152nd anniversary of the Emancipation Proclamation that physically liberated black American slaves and outlawed slavery in the U.S.  It is an annual celebration by Prince Hall Affiliated Masons.   Here in Maryland, where we enjoy mutual recognition, mainstream masons participate in the festivities along with Prince Hall Affiliated brethren of the craft in a demonstration of support and true brotherly love.  It was an awesome sight and experience for me.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 5, 2015)

I love to hear stories of brothers having each others' back.
Perhaps now that things have changed in Texas, we'll be able to duplicate your success. Thanks!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 6, 2015)

It is my sincere prayer that all jurisdictions mutually recognize one another and act upon the square with brethren in deed.  Not just words.  We, as builders, have too much work to do.  In 2015, many of the issues we face should be of the past.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 6, 2015)

Small correction which does not change the substantive point:  the Proclamation only freed slaves in the rebellious states.  It did not outlaw slavery in the United States. See http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/featured_documents/emancipation_proclamation/


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 6, 2015)

Great information Brother Cook!


----------



## ROLLO (Jan 17, 2015)

AndreAshlar where do hail?


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 17, 2015)

ROLLO said:


> AndreAshlar where do hail?


MWPHGLMD.  Samuel J. Ennis #106.  3rd Masonic District.  You?


----------



## ROLLO (Jan 18, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> MWPHGLMD.  Samuel J. Ennis #106.  3rd Masonic District.  You?



MWPHGLMD  Mt. Lebanon  #22  16th District. Good to see another brother from MD here!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes sir.  I agree.  Not many of us but we are here!


----------



## caution22113 (Jan 18, 2015)

Roscoe C. Cartwright Lodge #129
Accokeek, MD
4th Masonic District


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 3, 2016)

Today, in my jurisdiction (MWPHGLMD), we celebrate  the 153rd anniversary of the Emancipation Proclamation. All are welcome to join us at 1307 Eutaw Street in Baltimore, MD at 3 PM.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 3, 2016)

jwardl said:


> I love to hear stories of brothers having each others' back.
> Perhaps now that things have changed in Texas, we'll be able to duplicate your success. Thanks!


I'm the same way. I ask a lot of people if they know of any stories where Prince Hall masons helped mainstream of vice versa


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 4, 2016)

As usual, support from the Grand Lodge of Maryland was heavy at our Emancipation Proclamation celebration this year.  I'm proud of the current state of Maryland masonry.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 4, 2016)

The brothers in Maryland have always been strong. My experience is been nothing but positive when I was a Young Master Mason in the military, thru them I learned a lot on becoming a PHA Master Mason. many Kudos to the Brothers in Maryland..

EA:10/91
FC:11/91
MM:12/91


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 4, 2016)

Could you have joined their GL if you chose rather than PHA ? Just curious


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 4, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> The brothers in Maryland have always been strong. My experience is been nothing but positive when I was a Young Master Mason in the military, thru them I learned a lot on becoming a PHA Master Mason. many Kudos to the Brothers in Maryland..
> 
> EA:10/91
> FC:11/91
> MM:12/91


Were you raised in the MWPHGLMD?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 6, 2016)

AndreAshlar said:


> Were you raised in the MWPHGLMD?


No I was raised in MWPHGLOK, District 8, Regensberg  Military Lodge #131, Regensberg, Germany,(Hohenfels, Germany)Did a lot of degree work with them in Augsberg, Germany..


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 6, 2016)

Also fellowshipped with some Brothers in Aberdeen Proving Grounds, MD. Brothers were very hospitable....


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 6, 2016)

If ever in the Sacramento area feel free to contact me 916-288-5960.

Bro Albert Johnson
MWPHGLCA
Philomathean Lodge #2
Sacramento, Ca


----------

